# Travel Humidor with Boveda



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello all. I'm planning a week long trip and bought a Cigar Caddy Waterproof Travel Humidor. I'm planning on putting 10-15 cigars in it. Can I use a Boveda Pack instead of putting distilled water in the round area of the top of the case? Thanks in advance!


----------



## zimman78 (Jun 25, 2014)

I keep a Boveda 65 pack in my travel humidor all the time. I haven't used distilled water for any of my humidors in quite some time.


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Perfect. Thank you!!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

You can use a Boveda pack but often that isn't even necessary. If you fill it up with sticks that are acclimated you are good to go for a week or two easy with nothing else needed.


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm not sure they're acclimated yet. I just put them in a newly seasoned humidor last night. The Hygrometer read 64% (and I know it's a few degrees low) and the temp was 72. The cigars were just newly purchased and stored in ziplocks for a week with Boveda before I transferred them last night to the humi. They should be fine, right?


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, they should be fine in a sealed travel case for a week. 

If you do get a boveda, get the mini one. My B&M sells them for $0.99, and I keep one in my case just because its easy insurance, but not really necessary.


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks! Can I just throw a 69 or 72 in there, or is that too much?


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Thats about preference. Me, Im a 65% kinda guy.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

you should be good to go with nothing in there. the RH from the sticks and the airtight caddy is good enough.


But if your anal then go with 65% or lower boveda packs


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Will do guys. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> Thats about preference. Me, Im a 65% kinda guy.


You ought to try 69, you don't know what you are missing!


----------

